# BMW E64 Fuses



## ross baxter (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi All,
I have a 2006 e64 and the driver window will not close, i want to check the fuse for it, but do not know its location.
All other electric windows are working fine, at the moment, my car is open to the elements.

Need urgent help for fuse location.

Thanks


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

From the Rear Fuse Holder 200 Amp F90 to Front Fuse Holder 30 Amp F10 to the Drivers Door Module


----------



## ross baxter (Dec 15, 2020)

Cheers Doug, got it working


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

ross baxter said:


> Cheers Doug, got it working


By replacing a fuse?


----------

